# を臨む, に臨む



## NTV

http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/ラバウル
ラバウル（英語：Rabaul）はパプアニューギニア領ニューブリテン島のガゼル半島東側、良港シンプソン湾を臨む都市。

http://dic.yahoo.co.jp/dsearch?p=臨む&stype=0&dtype=0&dname=0ss
駿河湾に臨む漁村 

１．～を臨む
２．～に臨む
２は誤りだと思いませんが、１は誤りだと思います。どう思いますか。


----------



## Flaminius

> １は誤りだと思います


その理由は何でしょう。


----------



## NTV

Flaminius said:


> その理由は何でしょう。


 
２が正しいと思った故、１が誤りだと思いました。消去法のようなものです。


----------



## Flaminius

*NTV*さんの質問の背景がよく分かりません。問題集か何かにこのような2択問題があるのでしょうか。


----------



## NTV

背景：
１．ネットで「シンプソン湾を臨む都市」に出くわす。
２．「～を臨む」は正しくなく、「～に臨む」が正しいと思う。
３．辞書を引く。
４．「～に臨む」の例はあるが、「～を臨む」の例がないので、「～を臨む」は正しくないと感じる。
５．ＪＰフォーラムで意見を求める。

Flaminiusさんは、「～を臨む」も「～に臨む」も正しいと思いますか。


----------



## Wishfull

確かに、ウィキペディアを読むときは懐疑的な態度で読むべきですよね。

私はGoogle検索の結果、
*（景色的な名称、名詞）*の後は、を臨む・に臨むのどちらでも良い　と思います。

_*面接に臨む*_、*医療現場に臨む*　等、「気合を入れてなにかに取り組む、取材する」という意味で使う場合には　「を臨む」は、明らかに誤りと思います。

ちなみに「海を・に臨む」で検索していたら、*「海を望む町」*なんて検索にかかりました。「望む」と書いちゃうと、これは完全に誤字になっちゃいますよね。あるいは、全く別の意味になっちゃいますよね。


----------



## YangMuye

日本語ではどのふうに使われているか知りませんが。
中国語だと「望む」は遠くへ見る、「臨む」は近くにいる、当面する、というふうに使い分けています。まったく日本語の辞書に載った用例と同じように使われています。
「望海」といったら、すぐ高殿とか、高い山とか思い浮かびます。町なら、やはり「臨海」のほうが常識的です。でも、いずれも文学的な、正しい表現です。


----------



## Wishfull

ああ、そうですね！　：）
そういわれると、「海を望む町」も、アリですね。

海が汚染されてしまって、きれいな海になることを町中の町民が切望している、「きれいな海を望む町」といったcontextの場合にしか「望む」は使えないのだと先ほどは思っていましたが、ご指摘いただきましたように、「遠くに海を眺望することができる町」という意味で「海を望む町」と書くのは正しいと私も思います。　訂正させていただきます。


----------



## Flaminius

辞書で示されるような規範を厳格に当てはめると、「良港シンプソン湾を臨む都市」は不適切なのでしょう。ポイントは二つあって、一つは湾と接している都市なので「遠くに眺める」という意味のX-o nozomuは文脈にそぐわないこと、もう一つは文字表記の問題で、古代中国語の規範を元に、X-o nozomuなら臨よりも望の方が適切ではないかということですね。

文字表記は言語の本質ではないという立場を明確にするためにあえてnozomuと書きますが、この動詞には二つの意味があります。それぞれ別の構文を取ると仮定して議論を進めます。第1は漢字では「望む」と表記され、はるかに隔てて見る。遠くを眺めやる。「富士*を*―・む展望台」​です(強調引用者)。第2は漢字では「臨む」と表記され、風景・場所などを目の前にする。向かい対する。面する。「海*に*―・んだ部屋」​ということです(同上)。辞書によって二つの意味を別の語とみなすか、単一の語の二つの意味とみなすか判断が分かれます。前者の立場の辞書でも、「望む」と「臨む」は同語源と注釈するようです。

さて、どのようにして一つの動詞がこのようにかけ離れた意味を兼ね備えるようになったのでしょうか。『岩波国語辞典』によれば(s.v. のぞむ)、原義は第1の意味で、第2の意味は、漢籍において「臨」を「のぞむ」と訓じたことから定着した二次的な用法だそうです。事情がやや明確になりましたが、相変わらず第1の意味と第2の意味の隔たりが分明ではありません。

そこで『旺文社古語辞典』にあたると、「のぞむ」について隣接と遠望の二つの見出し語を立て、互いの関係は記述していません。しかし、「のぞみ」(漢字表記は「望み」)という別の見出し語があり、その第1の用法がながめ。眺望。「ことどころのゆふべの―よりも、難波のあしでとみえむ、げにときこえたり」<今鏡>​と説明されています。ながめる対象の遠近による制限はありません。

「のぞむ」の原義は見ること、眺めることのようです。希望するという現代最も頻用される意味は、対象までの距離の遠さを時間的遠さのメタファーとして利用する副次的な用法だったことが分かります。そう考えると、「臨」を「のぞむ」と訓ずる慣例が生まれた理由も明らかになります。対象物と接していれば、つまり対称との距離が極めて小さければ、当然、視線を遮るものもすくなく、眺めることが容易だからなのです。

それでは、現代日本語において「のぞむ」を対象の遠近による制限を設けることなく使うことは、どれほど適切なのでしょうか?　やや古い例ですが、文学作品に次のような用例があります。墨田の長堤もまた直（ただち）に水を臨むをもて
幸田露伴「水の東京」​然し一番良いのは、かの海を臨む懸崖から、過失のやうに見せて死ぬといふことである。
木下杢太郎「少年の死」​上から下を臨むと、村の尽くるところに田が在る、畑がある
大下藤次郎「白峰の麓」​対象物と接しているにもかかわらず、名詞を「を」で受けているのは、「のぞむ」を見るの意味で使っているからなのでしょう。漢字表記「臨む」とも適合します。

私の結論は、現代語においても「のぞむ」は対象の遠近を問わず眺めるの意味で使えるというものです。その場合、名詞は「を」で受けなければいけません。眺める対象の遠近という観念が入るのは、漢字表記の段階であって、遠くのものは「望」を使い、近くのものあるいは接しているものには「臨」を使う慣例があります。この慣例を厳守しなければいけないかどうかはよく分かりません。なにしろ日本語という言語では極めて柔軟な漢字の使用が行われてい、その中には「静」と書いて「きよし」と読ませる人名や文学的用法や、「咲く」を「さく」と読ませるような原語の規範からすれば明らかな誤り(本来は「わらう」)もあるからです。遠くのものに「を臨む」を使い、あたかも目の前にあるかのように感じた印象を表現することは決して間違いではないと思います。

最後に、名詞を「に」で受ける場合は、動詞の意味はともかく、明らかに対象は近接していなければなりません。この助動詞にはそれ単独で近接の意味があるといってもよいほど、近接の概念と深い関わりがあるからです。例えば、「右に同じ」や「無に等しい」、「権門に連なる」など。

註記
語源学的な見地からいろいろ書いてみましたが、厳密な考証ではありません。文学作品からの引用も偏りがあると批判されるかもしれません。「このように仮定すると多くのことが説明できる」という観点から推論したまでです。


----------



## YangMuye

Flaminiusさんから詳しい考証を行った貴重なご意見を頂きました。私も少々補足させていただきます。

①「臨」は「近くのものを見る」の意味はないようです。本義は「高い所から下を見る」ことです。「本を見るように見る」ことも言います。
本義から敬語の意味が生じています。
②「臨」は「貴人や良い事が来る・行く・いる・ある」との意味があります。ニュアンスは「出現する」に近く、ちょっと意外感があります。由来はよくわかりません。多分上代漢語において「見（み）る⇔見（み）える⇔見（あらわ）れる」のような派生体系が存在したと思います。日本語の「見える」にも「来る」の意味があるようです。
③「臨」は「近くにいる・近くにある・直面する・面する・対する」との意味があります。命令系の言い方が作りにくいので、やはり②と同源ではないかと思います。これも、「私が何かの近くにいる」より「何かが来たる」に近い感じです。
④「臨む」は一つの形で「無意志な出現する」と「意志的な見る」の、日本語において対立する二種類の意味を表し得ますので、訓読から得た用法であった可能性が高いです。
⑤「望」は視線を遮るものがないなら、近くあるものに対しても使える気がします。中国で「望江県」「臨海市」といった地名があります。

つまり、たいていの場合には「臨」は「見る」の意味を表しませんが、そうでない場合もあります。
お挙げになった用例がこのようなものです。


> 然し一番良いのは、かの海を臨む懸崖から、過失のやうに見せて死ぬといふことである。　木下杢太郎「少年の死」
> 上から下を臨むと、村の尽くるところに田が在る、畑がある　大下藤次郎「白峰の麓」





> 墨田の長堤もまた直（ただち）に水を臨むをもて　幸田露伴「水の東京」


すみません。この文は私の日本語力が足りなくて読めません。判断できません。

実は日本語での漢字表記は比較的に随意です。どちらを書くよりも、「をのぞむ」と「にのぞむ」の違いを知りたいです。
＿＿
「見る」の意味であるかないか、情報を取る気があるかどうかによって区分できると思います。


----------



## Wishfull

yangmuye said:


> 「をのぞむ」と「にのぞむ」の違いを知りたいです。



を眺望する　丸
に眺望する　バツ

に臨接する　丸
を臨接する　バツ

私は、上記の理屈で、「をのぞむ」も「にのぞむ」も両方ＯＫであるけれども、若干ニュアンスが違うと思います。

たとえば、「臨海工業都市」は「海を臨んだ工業都市」というよりも、「海に臨んだ工業都市」というべきで、
「臨海発電所」も「海に臨んだ発電所」で、
「臨海ホテル」や「臨海デートスポット」は、「海を臨んだ・・・」というべきである、　という考えです。


----------



## Flaminius

YangMuye said:


> 墨田の長堤もまた直（ただち）に水を臨むをもて
> 幸田露伴「水の東京」
> 
> 
> 
> すみません。この文は私の日本語力が足りなくて読めません。判断できません。
Click to expand...

The banks along the Sumida-gawa River, too, on account of immediately facing (or looking out on) the water. . . .



> 「臨む」は一つの形で「無意志な出現する」と「意志的な見る」……


「見る」は確かに意志的な行為ですが、地形や場所が主語の場合は、相当無意志的な表現だと思います。現代語では、「意志的な見る」の意味で使われる「のぞむ」が希望するという二次的な意味でのみ使われます。このことは、対照検証として留意すべきだと思います。つまり、希望以外の意味で用いられる「のぞむ」はほとんど無意志的なものだろうということです。

このような事情から、「に」格支配の「のぞむ」と「を」格支配の「のぞむ」は現代語では相当混乱を来してい、一部の母語話者にとっては後者は一様に誤りであると感じられるということなのでしょうか。


----------

